# *Shows*



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking for open shows in Indiana for this year.


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

Or in ohio or kentucky close to indiana.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Where in Indiana? Check out my barns shows, under showdates. I assume you mean barrel shows anyway http://mcsaddleclub.org/


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

I do Barrel Racing. and Western Pleasure, And halter.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ah, Lawrence County Saddle Club is having Pleasure Shows this year. And barrel shows, you can look them up on facebook. Also look up Valley Riders I know they have Pleasure Shows alot. That's all the help I am with pleasure though that but my barn is having a saddle series in barrels, and you don't have to be a member of IBRA to run. I don't know of any open shows, but IBRA doesn't charge non member fees
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

Alright thank you.! I will probably be goin to your barn for your shows.!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Great 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

